# Aurora Dual Pit Stop Instructions?



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I bought a built Aurora Dual Pit Stop some time back, nice but missing the small parts and people. More recently I found a partial unbuilt kit in a box, where someone had started painting. It appears to have most small parts on trees, but missing the walls and maybe other stuff. Niether has instructions, which would be helpful at this point. Does anyone know of instructions online anywhere or have some they could scan in?


----------

